# Request for PM abilitiy



## scooby81 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello

A member has sent me a PM and I would like to be able to reply.

Can I request PM abilities here?

Thanks

Scoobs


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Scoobs, To gain access to the market place, & PM's you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. This is free. Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you immediate access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop. Sorry but that's the TTF rules.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... x&cPath=60 
Hoggy.


----------



## scooby81 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for coming back to me and for the info.

No problem - I will start chatting and hopefully I will get there soon.

Cheers

Scoobs


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Join in the three words story and you'll reach the mininum number before you know it. Please don't feel under any pressure to join the club to get early access.


----------

